
Want to learn another language? Take it one sentence at a time - RyM21
https://wordbrewery.com/blog/learning/learn-language-one-sentence-at-time/
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
RyM21
Thanks!

~~~
brudgers
You're welcome. It is an interesting project and it looks like you have worked
on it for a while.

